# Battery types



## Tair (12/5/17)

Hey people just want to clarify or ask I guess... the LG HG2's are safe for mech use (they're 20A) so they're not that high so you could use them I know mechs but I just want to clarify so I don't go boom boom or should I just buy 25R or 30Q by Samsung...?


----------



## RichJB (12/5/17)

Heh, the 25R and 30Q are also both 20A. All are fine for mechs. The thing is not to build too low for them.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tair (12/5/17)

RichJB said:


> Heh, the 25R and 30Q are also both 20A. All are fine for mechs. The thing is not to build too low for them.


Yeah that I know Bro I've built on mechs before I had a noisy cricket and 2 25R's... and then it got stolen... but Dont worry I've got my experience... I was just checking if my information is accurate


----------



## Andre (12/5/17)

I have noticed in another post that you said the Tesiyi battery is too high in Amps. Fact is, the higher the Amp rating, the better and safer.

For independent tests on batteries see here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/5/17)

Tair said:


> Yeah that I know Bro I've built on mechs before I had a noisy cricket and 2 25R's... and then it got stolen... but Dont worry I've got my experience... I was just checking if my information is accurate



Then you have all the tools needed to vape safe on the HG2's bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (12/5/17)

On that topic.. I've heard that the HG2's and 30Q's are actually identical according to tests. Both output a solid 20A. Some tests in fact show the 30Q's to output 20A at cooler temps than the HG2's, which I found surprising.


----------



## Silver (12/5/17)

Tair said:


> Hey people just want to clarify or ask I guess... the LG HG2's are safe for mech use (they're 20A) so they're not that high so you could use them I know mechs but I just want to clarify so I don't go boom boom or should I just buy 25R or 30Q by Samsung...?



Hi @Tair 

What resistance do you plan on building if you decide to go for the LG HG2 battery for your mech?


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> On that topic.. I've heard that the HG2's and 30Q's are actually identical according to tests. Both output a solid 20A. Some tests in fact show the 30Q's to output 20A at cooler temps than the HG2's, which I found surprising.



If I can recall correctly, Mooch actually rates the HG2 as 18A CDR, and the 30q as 20A.
From my experience, the 30q is better for a mech. 
Seems like it hits harder for longer. (nope, I HATE Samsung) but that 30q is nice. 
However the difference is not significant enough to replace HG2s if you have them already. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aktorsyl (13/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> If I can recall correctly, Mooch actually rates the HG2 as 18A CDR, and the 30q as 20A.
> From my experience, the 30q is better for a mech.
> Seems like it hits harder for longer. (nope, I HATE Samsung) but that 30q is nice.
> However the difference is not significant enough to replace HG2s if you have them already.
> ...


Indeed - although it does make me glad that my last order happened to be 30Q's (I usually order HG2's but there wasn't stock)


----------



## GerritVisagie (13/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Indeed - although it does make me glad that my last order happened to be 30Q's (I usually order HG2's but there wasn't stock)



Luck it seems has smiled upon you


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aktorsyl (13/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Luck it seems has smiled upon you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


Hahah seems so. I did have a bit of a consternation/fright when I received the batteries this morning. The one battery's box was wet at the top (well, damp) with quite an evident liquid stain. At first I thought the bastard was leaking electrolyte. Opened it up and the inner flaps of the box were dry, and the battery itself was bone-dry. Smelled the damp part of the box, and it smells a lot like tobacco ejuice. Someone's been storing ejuice on top of batteries at the vendor's warehouse. Tsk tsk.


----------



## GerritVisagie (13/5/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Hahah seems so. I did have a bit of a consternation/fright when I received the batteries this morning. The one battery's box was wet at the top (well, damp) with quite an evident liquid stain. At first I thought the bastard was leaking electrolyte. Opened it up and the inner flaps of the box were dry, and the battery itself was bone-dry. Smelled the damp part of the box, and it smells a lot like tobacco ejuice. Someone's been storing ejuice on top of batteries at the vendor's warehouse. Tsk tsk.



Make sure you label that one.
Murphys law dictates, that one will be your best performer. Call him Jock.



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## clinton.spaceship (13/5/17)

Just buy from a real Vape shop or Vendor, There is a lot of Fakes going around. All Tobacco shops I have been to (5-6) have fake batteries.Im sure you will find a genuine one there but when bought in bulk it very hard to tell. I got a pair of LG HG2 from a local Vape store and I'm convinced one of them is fake. Greed will make people do anything. Really sucks cause when fake batteries are used for Vaping. It all has to be the correct variables, not falsely advertised and shit. That's when it gets freaking dangerous..Come on its going near our face. Please sell me Genuine Vape gear!

Sent from my GT-I9195I using Tapatalk


----------



## Tair (13/5/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @Tair
> 
> What resistance do you plan on building if you decide to go for the LG HG2 battery for your mech?


About .5 - .7


----------



## Silver (13/5/17)

Tair said:


> About .5 - .7



That should be fine for the LGHG2 @Tair 

A resistance of 0.5 ohms should draw about 8 amps, which is well within the Mooch tested continuous max amp rating of that battery. I think its 20A.

I am using those chocolate LG HG2 batts on my Reos with coil resistances of about 0.4 and upward and have had good service from them without any problems

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tair (13/5/17)

Silver said:


> That should be fine for the LGHG2 @Tair
> 
> A resistance of 0.5 ohms should draw about 8 amps, which is well within the Mooch tested continuous max amp rating of that battery. I think its 20A.
> 
> I am using those chocolate LG HG2 batts on my Reos with coil resistances of about 0.4 and upward and have had good service from them without any problems


Thanks bro... I can't wait to get my noisy cricket now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/5/17)

Tair said:


> Thanks bro... I can't wait to get my noisy cricket now



Bear in mind, my mech Reos are single battery, so the voltage is 4.2V max

If you are using a noisy in series mode then the picture changes. I dont want to advise you on that because i do not have experience with the Noisy Cricket, just know my advice pertains to a single battery config

(Your original post at the top didnt mention whether you were using a dual battery or single battery device)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scissorhands (13/5/17)

Sensitive topic

With mechs keep im mind you are definitely not getting 4.2 v (single cell), every mech is different but 3.7 v is about the average. So if you build safe for 4.2 v you are in the clear . . . How close to the red line you wanna play is up to you, dont be like Andy . . . Hes a doos

LG browns / 30Qs are perfect for my application ( 0.25 - 0.35 ohm)

Be safe

Reactions: Like 2


----------

